# TTC! Cramping 2 days after ovulating??



## dcerv81

My husband and I are TTC. I've only been charting so far and going by the egg white discharge (sorry for TMI) and counting days, I should have ovulated Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. We had sex starting last Saturday and continued every day till yesterday morning. Well this morning I noticed some light to moderately painful cramping and it has lasted for several hours so far. Has anyone ever experienced this when TTC? Did it end up resulting in a positive preg test later? I just really want to make sure it's nothing to worry about or if it's just normal to have that a couple of days after ovulation. Any input would be great! Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

dcerv81 said:


> My husband and I are TTC. I've only been charting so far and going by the egg white discharge (sorry for TMI) and counting days, I should have ovulated Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. We had sex starting last Saturday and continued every day till yesterday morning. Well this morning I noticed some light to moderately painful cramping and it has lasted for several hours so far. Has anyone ever experienced this when TTC? Did it end up resulting in a positive preg test later? I just really want to make sure it's nothing to worry about or if it's just normal to have that a couple of days after ovulation. Any input would be great! Thanks ladies! :)

HI! I actually am experiencing this same thing this cycle. I got a positive OPK 4 days ago, however yesterday when I technically should have been 2 days past ovulation I got some pretty extensive cramping (felt like a full one period). I did another OPK and it was positive still so I am now counting yesterday as my O day and considering today 1 dpo. I actually cannot use EWCM. Every cycle, like clock work my EWCM shows up 4 or 5 days before I ovulate. I really hope its a good sign for you though! Good Luck!! :dust:


----------



## dcerv81

Thank you for your reply!! I never really thought of using an OPK. Only because a few months ago I did get pregnant by accident (wasn't trying but wasn't preventing either lol) and I ended up having an early miscarriage around 4 weeks. I had gone to the doctor for urine tests and bloodwork because I just couldn't believe it and she told me that yes I was pregnant but the levels were really low. My period came a few days later and was so painful :( I had figured out after that point that we had conceived on our honeymoon (go figure right!). I knew I would possibly be ovulating that week but didn't care. I remember even joking with my hubby about "what if we get pregnant?" and sure enough!! So I figured we could again if we had sex every day around O time. But I'm really confused because the EWCM has been going on since last Saturday! Ever heard of that happening?? Every time I see it im like "huh?" So we've been getting busy pretty much every day! It's probably not the most advanced way to plan a pregnancy but it seemed to work last time lol. I'm hoping for the best!! :) 

Thanks for the positive comments! I def hope that you get your BFP in the next couple of weeks!!! :)


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

I have had a ridulous amount of EWCM this cycle too. In fact, even after I considered yesterday 1 DPO, I had a slew of the stuff last night before I went to sleep. Very Very Strange for me, but, I used preseed this month so I am wondering if some of this is that coming out (tmi, ick!) :shrug:

Anyway, I am sure I O'd now because I woke up in the middle of the night and my breasts are killing me!! Unfortunately, this is a normal cycle symptom for me, and it happens like clockwork after I O until I AF rears here ugly head.

Since you got pregnant pretty easy before you might not need them, but here is some info in case you ever want to try.

I like using OPK's... I think because they work so well for me, it really takes a lot of stress off of both hubby and me. We been trying for about a total of 9 combined months. We've both been declared fertile, but we have age against us. Before we started to use them we were trying to DTD a ton and it was becoming exhausting!!! We are definitely passed our newlywed phase:blush:. My OPKs will show just the control line almost all month ( the first few months I checked everyday to see if I could establish a pattern, now I only check when its about that time). I can see the hormone actually start to build. A few days before I O I can see the faint second line start to show up, and we start DTD every other day. Then when I get a positive we go everyday until it starts to fade again. I buy my OPK's in bulk from eBay. They are Egens brand (picture of a baby on the front of them). I can get like 50 OPKs and 10 pregnancy tests for less than $15 USD. I do them at the same time everyday when I am testing (3PM), and I always make sure I stop drinking 2 hours before. 

Sorry for the rambling!! I am sorry for you loss and am wishing you a ton of Baby Dust :dust:


----------



## dcerv81

Hahahaha I'm so glad to not be alone on this! Maybe I just didn't pay a lot of attention to my body until now, but I'm pretty sure the EWCM only last around 3-4 days for me in the past. This amount is just ridiculous for sure, like you said lol! And the cramping...I just didn't know what to make of that at all. Unless it's gas lol:wacko: 

Well no boob pain for me yet. I think that usually starts about a week before AF for me. Yeah I'm afraid that the whole normal cycle routine will happen this month too and end with my stupid "monthly bill" that I don't want to see! I know you said that you always get it at the same time every month (before that b**** AF comes) but did you also experience breast pain around this time when you were pregnant before?

OMG that is GENIUS to purchase OPKs and HPTs on EBAY!!!! I would never even think of something like that!! :D I think that's why I was hesitant to purchase the OPK, because of the price. And also I don't think I was very educated on them to begin with lol. I just assumed that women have been getting pregnant without much of anything for thousands of years lol. Little did I know that all this cool technology makes it so much easier! :) Thank you for the tips on all of that. I'm so glad to have someone to talk to because honestly, I feel lost about this stuff at times. But now I know if I don't get luck this month, I will definitely be getting my butt on ebay to purchase those! Oh and I understand the whole age thing too. I'm 31 and just now starting to try for a first :( I know that lots of women wait till later anyway, but I'm one of those who really wanted children in the 20s. So it makes me nervous because I know it gets more difficult the more you climb in age. But not impossible! :) 

I really appreciate all your tips and experiences! Don't ever apologize for rambling, you have really helped me!! :hug: It really is nice to talk to someone who is going through similar stuff. BABY DUST a thousand times right back at ya!!! :dust: <--haha I really do like these icons. you can tell I'm new ;)


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

LOL 
I love newbies!!

I wish I was 31 still!!! I am going to be 35 in the next couple months!!!!!:dohh:

I have been pregnant 4 times but only have been blessed with 2 amazing boys to raise:hugs: With each pregnancy, even the ones I lost, I did not have any symptoms until a week or two after I got a BFP. Then all hell broke loose. With all of the pregnancies I was very sick. With both my boys I lost 25 lbs during the 1st and 2nd trimesters because I was constantly throwing up. Hearing a song on the radio I didn't like could make me throw up, it was AWFUL ( and here I am trying to do it again, 10 years older to boot!!:dohh:)

But, yes, my breasts always hurt between O and AF, even when I was pregnant. I refuse to symptom spot. 

As far as being glad you found someone to talk to, I can relate. That is actually why I started coming here. I lurked on this site for a long time before posting anything. We have decided we are not sharing our news with anyone because we are older and know it wouldn't be easy. We didn't want to get the questions of how its going, or if it happened yet so we are keeping this hush hush. It can make it very hard, especially when I get down about things.

I hope your time in TTC is short lived and you get a BFP soon. We are on 9 months combined total (we tried last year but ended up taking a break because it was so emotionally hard on me), and this year have been trying since February. 

Keep in touch!!!!!! 
:dust:


----------

